# 09 Barn Owl Diary



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Picked up our barn owl from the breeder last night, 4 weeks and 5 days old, slightly under devoloped IMO. All secondaries and primaries have quilled but none are feathering yet, so for now she is a little ball of down :flrt:
Will be putting up daily pics/updates for anybody interested in watching her progress, hopefully she will make a good flying bird, possibly trained to a small lure (just for fun) and maybe even some day she will become a display bird. So piccies (sorry about the quality, taken on webcam, I will be getting better pics in future but as she is sat half asleep on my lap I can't get up to get the wire to import pictures, so webcam pics will have to do!):

Front:








Back:








Wing:











Hasn't fed much today as to be expected, got a rat out of the freezer for the boys (harris hawks) tonight though so she will probably get a leg or something off of him.
Eaten about 1.2 ounces of food dusted with FV-T, isn't flapping wings or walking properly yet, still waddles on her elbows but will stand up for 2-3 seconds every now and again. :2thumb:
Some of you will have seen her on msn webcam aswell 

Also, she needs a name. All are considered except barney, whisper, etc!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh i love you, you c*w :whistling2:

i wonnaa meet when she is older  i think andy barney or whisper :whistling2:

actualy i think we need to know the sex :bash:

lilly 
jordan
sam
kariee
ash
dom/domanique =-- awesome name (dom a neek)

hmmmm im all outta names for her :gasp: xxx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

<g>

Tbf, I don't know the sex yet. My brother says female BUT the feet are small and very thin, so I am thinking male, we will see once s/he starts to hard pen. 

It also needs to be a snappy name, I don't want to be shouting something stupid across a field to call her to glove either so not stupid suggestions :whistling2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Back:








[/QUOTE]


how cute is that wee bum cheeks lol


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Sid is a good name.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> Back:


tbh i still think dom then it can be dom on the feild and domanic or domanique at home or there is always why <BG> 

how cute is that wee bum cheeks lol[/QUOTE]

haahaa theres always one :whistling2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Name - Fresco. Good for either a boy or a girl. Then it's Owl Fresco (geddit??!). That's what we called our new burrowing owl. We have some other good ones but we're saving them for the future and not sharing them!

I know barn owls are beautiful when they get older, but they are bloomin' ugly babies! I think it's a boy. It just looks like one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: I need your owlet...................................................:flrt:

Barn owl also called masked owl why not call him/her Tonto or Bandit


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

So so jealous.....he/she is fabulous!!! I think you should have either Lyra for a female or Lyro for a male....don't have a reason...just like the names!!!:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ugly little bugger innit..........

should call it goblin cos it reminds me of one off the labrynth


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Zorro hehe Tis ugly cute


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ugly little bugger innit..........


ahem

it looks like me when i wake up actualy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

tis ugly coot, britt  xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahem
> 
> *it looks like me when i wake up actualy* :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> tis ugly coot, britt  xx


my point exactly.......:whistling2:
mind you youll look worse than that if you dont get yer arse to school on monday :devil::lol2:


----------



## ten (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW. : victory:

Now that's something I'd love to be involved with... how did you start, connor?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ten said:


> WOW. : victory:
> 
> Now that's something I'd love to be involved with... how did you start, connor?


erm.....what?? Connor? tisnt connors owl......


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ten said:


> WOW. : victory:
> 
> Now that's something I'd love to be involved with... how did you start, connor?


 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> erm.....what?? Connor? tisnt connors owl......


 

hmmmm what cat said... i wish it was tbh but idk?!? spill the beans just mind MY owl :whistling2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my point exactly.......:whistling2:
> mind you youll look worse than that if you dont get yer arse to school on monday :devil::lol2:


 and i told you i told you im going just make sure your here to get me up at 6:15 am ??  xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm what cat said... i wish it was tbh but idk?!? spill the beans just mind MY owl :whistling2:
> 
> 
> and i told you i told you im going just make sure your here to get me up at 6:15 am ??  xxx


 
if you responsible enough to have animals you responsible enough to get up in time boyo! so make sure you are!! :devil::whip:


----------



## ten (Jul 11, 2009)

...oops... didn't catch the OPs moniker correctly... apologies for the confusion.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if you responsible enough to have animals you responsible enough to get up in time boyo! so make sure you are!! :devil::whip:


i will i will

*turns alarm on* its on and i will be up for 5 am to get ready  happy now?> x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ten said:


> ...oops... didn't catch the OPs moniker correctly... apologies for the confusion.


 
hmmmmm i got you its my bird now :whistling2: meg get the royal mail to send me that elephant its got lost again and put dom in there to xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i will i will
> 
> *turns alarm on* its on and i will be up for 5 am to get ready  happy now?> x


ill be happy when you do it 5 days a week for the rest of your school life! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> how cute is that wee bum cheeks lol


Wouldn't expect nothing less from this forum........!



Grond said:


> Sid is a good name.


It's a possibility, but as the call name would have to be Sid, it would need to be a boy. 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> tbh i still think dom then it can be dom on the feild and domanic or domanique at home or there is always why <BG>


Ahh yes I should call it Why! pmsl


Talk To The Animals said:


> Name - Fresco. Good for either a boy or a girl. Then it's Owl Fresco (geddit??!). That's what we called our new burrowing owl. We have some other good ones but we're saving them for the future and not sharing them!
> 
> I know barn owls are beautiful when they get older, but they are bloomin' ugly babies! I think it's a boy. It just looks like one.


I like it, lmao. And yeah I agree, ugly babies, but the outcome is stunning :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I need your owlet...................................................:flrt:
> 
> Barn owl also called masked owl why not call him/her Tonto or Bandit


Take her, take her please! :lol2: She poops for britain and insists on stomping through it, not nice to clean off!



africa said:


> So so jealous.....he/she is fabulous!!! I think you should have either Lyra for a female or Lyro for a male....don't have a reason...just like the names!!!:2thumb:


How exactly are they pronounced? :blush:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ugly little bugger innit..........
> 
> should call it goblin cos it reminds me of one off the labrynth


Yep, pretty ugly but so ugly its cute...!



brittone05 said:


> Zorro hehe Tis ugly cute


Love it and agree, ugly cute is perfect!



quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahem
> 
> it looks like me when i wake up actualy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But the owl is.....Just....You know....Prettier. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ten said:


> WOW. : victory:
> 
> Now that's something I'd love to be involved with... how did you start, connor?


If that was a question for me..
With a lot of research, hands-on experience and patience :lol2:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm what cat said... i wish it was tbh but idk?!? spill the beans just mind MY owl :whistling2:





quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmmm i got you its my bird now :whistling2: meg get the royal mail to send me that elephant its got lost again and put dom in there to xx


 She's my babii :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Todays update.....

She's doing pretty well, has eaten 1 soaked chick this morning and pooped....a lot...as usual! I think my mum is a bit PO'd though, she will only really eat properly from me :whistling2:
She also stood up and took a few steps this morning, bit wobbly but she had a good few stretches and sat back down and is now asleep again. My brother had a party last night so after tidying up this morning we took her down to the lounge and a few people had a hold and a stroke of her and she took it all in her stride and lapped up the attention. 
Will get some pics/a video later when she comes out for her next feed.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill be happy when you do it 5 days a week for the rest of your school life! :lol2:


hmmmmm your never saticisfied <sp> are youu?!!



LoveForLizards said:


> Wouldn't expect nothing less from this forum........!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LoveForLizards said:


> Todays update.....
> 
> She's doing pretty well, has eaten 1 soaked chick this morning and pooped....a lot...as usual! I think my mum is a bit PO'd though, she will only really eat properly from me :whistling2:
> She also stood up and took a few steps this morning, bit wobbly but she had a good few stretches and sat back down and is now asleep again. My brother had a party last night so after tidying up this morning we took her down to the lounge and a few people had a hold and a stroke of her and she took it all in her stride and lapped up the attention.
> Will get some pics/a video later when she comes out for her next feed.


you have exactly five mins before its time for tommorows update :whistling2: ly xx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

She is now called Winter, as named by Ferretman!
Sorry didn't put up pics y/day, will deffo get some today. I am trying to set up a ustream live broadcast cam aswell that I can put on when she is out but for now, I fail, so I have upwards of 10 msn chat windows up all watching her on webcam at any one time, and she even stood up, stretched and walked properly for the first time today for some people on cam! :lol2::whistling2:
But if anybody wants to see her, she will be on webcam most of the day (now she has settled in) on [email protected] .

Haven't been in to see her this morning yet (she sleeps in the 'rents room) so no updates


----------



## ten (Jul 11, 2009)

...are you involved with the Hawk Conservancy or RSPB then? My wife's sisters a research vet [double PhD] and keeps loads of animals on their French farmstead but nothing like birds of prey.

... I've often wondered what it takes to 'get on the list'... so you could take in injured or flightless birds that would otherwise be destroyed.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ten said:


> ...are you involved with the Hawk Conservancy or RSPB then? My wife's sisters a research vet [double PhD] and keeps loads of animals on their French farmstead but nothing like birds of prey.
> 
> ... I've often wondered what it takes to 'get on the list'... so you could take in injured or flightless birds that would otherwise be destroyed.


No, at the moment we are just private keepers/falconers.
To get on the list for rehabbing wild BoP it takes time, dedication and a fair amount of space!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice owl mate, they make great companions i would trade my boy for the world he is awesome! Wait till he starts flying! Then the fun begins! 

Good luck mate :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Wait till he starts flying! Then the fun begins!


Aye I can't wait. Going to be scary introducing him/her to our female though, that's one thing I can wait for! :lol2:


----------



## ten (Jul 11, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> No, at the moment we are just private keepers/falconers.
> To get on the list for rehabbing wild BoP it takes time, dedication and a fair amount of space!


Without doubt, but

.... how did you start?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

How exactly are they pronounced? :blush:

Lie-ra or Lie-roe:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ten said:


> Without doubt, but
> 
> .... how did you start?


Started reading up, got mentored, did more reading up, talked to a breeder and waited until the following year for a clutch, she helped us through imprinting our first two and its gone from there. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

africa said:


> How exactly are they pronounced? :blush:
> 
> Lie-ra or Lie-roe:2thumb:


Thank you, two for the books 


I forgot to mention, we will be raising one for our mentor aswell and she will join us in 2 weeks time.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome baby,kinda 'ugly-beautiful', trouble is I would want to cuddle him/her:blush::blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

africa said:


> Awesome baby,kinda 'ugly-beautiful', trouble is I would want to cuddle him/her:blush::blush:


She welcomes cuddles.........! :whistling2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> She welcomes cuddles.........! :whistling2:


Aha guessed he/she would:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe how much I am slacking with pics :lol2:
Once my phone is charged I will take some and put them up for definite this time. :whistling2:


Todays update....
She is doing well, found her feet properly now and her primaries are starting to feather finally, loosing plenty of down now and has sped along with progress, eating plenty and we are trying out a new supplement on her just out of interest really, but all I can say for now is that she has much more energy then our last 2 did. She's been outside today, looking a little worried at first but then starting chasing leaves (typical owl!) about. 
She had 2 mice yesterday so is fat as a pig today. Can't wait to get her out into the aviary and flying now.

In other news, we are sort of planning another aviary, and if all goes ahead/to plan then the hawks will have more suitable housing, the owls will have much more suitable housing and the ferrets housing will be much
better and have much more enrichment for them. :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Where are the cute baby owl updates?:jump:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry I've been really lagging :gasp:

When I find the lead I'll upload loads. Her primaries and secondaries are almost completely through now and her nape neathers are coming through well also. Her facial disc is 100% formed now aswell, so she looks a bit more like an owl but she is going through the tatty stage atm bless her. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Whoop, just found the lead for the cam so importing pics now.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay pics:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Firstly, one from her first time outside and its also a size comparison pic, if somebody reminds me tomorrow I will grab some more against the same dvd case for comparison. The other pics are just uploading:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Awwwww little fluffster:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw how sweet is that :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Been hopping about like mad today!! We got her a new toy yesterday and she is mesmerized by it :lol2:
She has learnt where to run if she doesn't want to go into her box as well and shoots off up the hall and under the computer desk, running away as fast as her wee legs can take her.

She also met Cat and Ditta today!

Old pics:

















New-ish:









The pics don't do her justice, she has hardly any down on her feathers now when she stretches them out, not long 'til she starts flying. :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

And by the way, all the white dust-like stuff is quill that fell off of her feathers when she stretched.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> And by the way, all the white dust-like stuff is quill that fell off of her feathers when she stretched.


I love her she is just gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

cant wait 2 get my barn owl


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Cutie lil' fluff ball


----------



## mattym (Jul 17, 2009)

what sort of toys do you give your bird???


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything too big to swallow. :lol2:

Usually BIG cat mice toys, furry cat balls, jingly cat balls, small plastic bottles, mini lures, parrot/hawk/owl feathers (since the hawks are moulting we have an almost ready supply of them right now, so the owls get them), toilet paper rolls, teddy bears etc. Though now they have started to fly, they don't "do" toys and prefer to fly about everywhere and sit on top of the pens annoying the life out of the rabbits. :lol2:

We have our mentors barn owl chick here until monday-ish aswell now.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh what fun! 
We have our mentors owl here now aswell, she has named her Willow but the owl doesn't seem too fond of it. :lol2: Both are now starting to fly and as we think ours is a boy we have named him "Rocky" (don't ask). You can't walk into the lounge with getting screeched at or mobbed hehe. Will try get some updated pics/videos today and upload them.


----------



## MilkMan (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but I believe that the name Zephyr might fit well, if a name has yet to be picked out.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Will have to suggest that, thank you  I have a feeling he will have a good name but when he gets called he will be called "Tim" or "Joe" or something :lol: 

They have just been introduced to our female, Skye and will be staying outside tonight. First good nights sleep we will have had in weeks :lol2:


----------

